# Fallout 3 transparency multisampling



## Yorgmiester (Dec 17, 2007)

OK, so when i enable "transparency multisampling", which from what i gather is supposed to smooth out textures that have transparent areas (i.e. trees, fences, etc.), i get this weird "flickering" effect around the edges of, well, everything. Trees, walls, pavement, grass, rocks, everything except people. 

The below screenshot, from a guy on the nvidia forums, shows some pretty bad pixelation around the trees and grass. That's kinda what my problem looks like, except it's on all objects and it "flickers" or "blinks" incessantly. 

http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/4498/fallout3transparencyue8.jpg

This is with 2x AA. I tried turning AA off, which got rid of the flickering, but of course then everything was jagged. I could feasibly just turn transparency multisampling off, and crank of the AA, but that seems to create a lot more mouse lag, and not look nearly as good.

I'll try to get a video of it in a bit, if i can get fraps working.


----------



## Yorgmiester (Dec 17, 2007)

Scratch the part about the rocks. They don't flicker. People do though, at least their cloths do. They're skin and such are fine, but their cloths flicker. I'll try to get the videos up as son as i can. Photobucket is just being dumb.

Also, i figured out it can run pretty smoothly with the AA turned up, but things still don't look as nice.


----------



## Yorgmiester (Dec 17, 2007)

I got the video uploaded. Apparently i can't embed it, so here's the link.

http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Fallout32009-09-0115-53-21-87.flv


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello.

What are the specs of your computer?

Download SpeedFan from my sig and post your temps.
Also, download *ATITool* and scan for artifacts.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

For transparent Anti-alias its best to choose Supersampling. It does the job better, but it depends on your GPU, it can slow your game down but its a lot better than Multisample.


----------



## Yorgmiester (Dec 17, 2007)

Processor - Intel Celeron D CPU 3.46GHz
Memory - 2048MB RAM
Graphics Card - ATI Radeon X1650 AGP
OS - WinXP 

I wasn't sure which numbers to give you for the Speedfan thing, so i took a screenshot. Temp 1, 2, and 3 go up and down a little bit, though they mostly stay within the down arrow range. Once in a while one of them will go up into the fifties and get a flame symbol. I'll test it while running fallout in a little bit.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I think the problem lays in your video card, it's not powerful enough to run the games with those settings, try lowering the graphic intensity and then trying with Multisampling etc.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

With that card it might be wise to disable Transparent AA altogether like 5niper explained it does require quite a powerful card to perform on a large scale game like Fallout 3.


----------

